# air bag module codes 00532 (supply voltage) and 00591 (seat belt) fix?



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

I searched and check the vag com site but I still have a few questions. When I first got the car, a wire for the seat belt was cut. I did my best to splice it back together with a small butt connector but the car would still never tell me if my seat belt was disconnected...so it sounds like I never fixed it. Would soldering it be a good choice and do you think this is causing issues with code 00591? Keep in mind I had the car for months and never got any MIL's on my dash. 

Also I don't know if this matters but the door switch (I guess that's what it's called) stopped working recently( a lil bit before my air bag light came on). So the car never really knows if the door is open or not. Could this affect my computer to cause either of these codes? I recently replaced the alternator so perhaps it's just the connectors under the seat?

Finally I tried to clear the code figuring since it was intermittent they might go away for a little bit...but the air bag light never went off. What do you think went wrong there?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm assuming this is the Mk4 in your profile, but post the Auto-Scan from this car so we can see details regarding which modules are installed in your car and what (specific) fault codes are present.


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

I ran a module specific scan. That's it. I also posted the specific scan codes in my title. I'm not sure what else you're looking for.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

red913 said:


> I ran a module specific scan. That's it. I also posted the specific scan codes in my title. I'm not sure what else you're looking for.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

naconi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU


OK, now I'm really confused. At what point did I say I don't know how to do an auto scan?
I chose to do a specific scan of the air bag module because that's the only thing that I have a Malfunction Indicator Light on for. So I found no need to run the full scan. So the title of this post has the codes....I now feel we are back at my original post that started this thread and consequently repeating my original questions.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Funny, I find myself repeating the same question as well. It seems as if you overlooked this: Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum



> *5*) When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.


And



> *6*) When posting questions involving trouble codes, please post actual scan data from your car using the latest version of VCDS, preferably a complete Auto-Scan. If you're not using VCDS or VCDS-Lite, you're in the wrong forum.


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Funny, I find myself repeating the same question as well. It seems as if you overlooked this: Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum
> 
> 
> 
> And


 So there is no reason given...just restating the rules. 

Nevermind. I'll just figure it out myself. It's less of a headache.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

red913 said:


> So there is no reason given...just restating the rules.
> 
> Nevermind. I'll just figure it out myself. It's less of a headache.


 That sounds great. We don't make guesses on Airbag related repairs in this forum. I'm not even sure if we're talking about a VW Golf Mk4 Airbag system at this point ?


----------



## SuperAdellic (Dec 5, 2008)

*Same problem for me, see auto scan results in post*

I am having the same issue as well. Below is the results of my auto scan. Please help. Thanks,
SA


Tuesday,19,July,2011,18:53:27:21184
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 213080km/132401miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-012-AGR.lbl
Part No: 038 906 012 CP
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G000AG 2839 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 60C15F19CAD3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 KT
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4891 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 8C19DBA996DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 07228 444 00261
VCID: 3167EA5DD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3A75CD710CCF

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 M
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3167EA5DD1B9

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2737961 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2737961 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F0E1AF599A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 1C0-962-258-II.lbl
Part No: 1C0 962 258 P
Component: 06 Zentr.Verriegel. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3469E3492EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 D
Component: RADIO 3CP 0002 
Coding: 01403
Shop #: WSC 07228 
VCID: 20411F198A53

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

You should really start a new thread bro. But for me the problem turned out to be the seat belt receiver. The wires to it got snapped off as close as possible to the bottom of the receiver. So the whole unit needs to be replaced. Check your receiver.


----------



## SuperAdellic (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate that. I'll check that tomorrow during lunch. Is there anything special to taking apart the receiver? Thanks in advance.
SA


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

SuperAdellic said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. I'll check that tomorrow during lunch. Is there anything special to taking apart the receiver? Thanks in advance.
> SA


If you happen to find that out then please let ME know! lol


----------

